# Cigar Glue Products



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

I bought some cigar glue from my local B&M several years ago. It worked good for very small cracks but would soak in with larger ones and cause the cigar to actually shrink sometimes making the split larger and not working. Research on Puff indicates there are 2 products to use as a glue. The most common seems to be pectin but I also saw a reference to gum arabic.

So my question is is one product better than the other or is the pectin just more available?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Pectin is readily available in most grocery stores, and I think that's the reason it's the most common for homemade cigar glue. Once upon a time this was my go-to, but I've moved on now.

Gum Arabic is better IMO. That's what I moved to after pectin. Stickier when mixed and zero taste (some people say they can taste some bitter notes with pectin glue). It's pretty easy to find if you look. Most likely sources are craft stores and, of course, Amazon and online sources. You can buy it in powder form to mix your own or you can find it as a pre-mixed solution. Some home cigar rollers also use Gum Tragacanth, Guar Gum, and other similar vegetable based glues.

These days, though, I use Bermocoll 320, a cellulose glue. I'm told that's what most cigar factories use. The only catch is it's hard to find and expensive when you do. I think I paid $18 for an 8 oz bag (powder). However, that's essentially a lifetime supply, maybe several lifetimes. It only takes a very small amount of the powder, like 1 part Bermocall to 10 parts distilled water! So, from that 8 oz bag I'm guessing I can probably mix up about 500 of the little 5ml vials I use... and a vial of it lasts about 3 to 6 months using it on a regular basis.

Here is Gum Arabic glue next to Bermocoll 320...


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

Thank you @curmudgeonista!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

@curmudgeonista where do you find the little nail polish bottles?

Thanks


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ebnash said:


> @*curmudgeonista* where do you find the little nail polish bottles?
> 
> Thanks


I had some left over from a previous business where were we used them for touch-up paint. We bought them in bulk directly from the factory in China.

That doesn't help, I know. But, you can find something similar on Amazon, though maybe a little bit bigger. For sure you can find some advertised for nail polish. Not sure what other search terms to use, but they are there if you can find them.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I had some left over from a previous business where were we used them for touch-up paint. We bought them in bulk directly from the factory in China.
> 
> That doesn't help, I know. But, you can find something similar on Amazon, though maybe a little bit bigger. For sure you can find some advertised for nail polish. Not sure what other search terms to use, but they are there if you can find them.


Sure enough. Search is my friend. Thank you.

https://www.amazon.com/Adecco-LLC-Empty-Polish-Bottles/dp/B01K4GCJMQ/ref=sr_1_3_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1492448223&sr=8-3&keywords=nail%2Bpolish%2Bbottles&th=1


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Monkey Man sent me a bottle of Bermocoll and it's A+ stuff. I've only used it on an open wrapper before lighting and give it 10 minutes to properly dry. It hasn't failed to hold and burns without issue.
It's also flavorless on the tongue and I could have sworn I was in the movie Fantasia for around 10 hours.

Mid smoke I reach for plain chapstick for any unraveling.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> Monkey Man sent me a bottle of Bermocoll and it's A+ stuff. I've only used it on an open wrapper before lighting and give it 10 minutes to properly dry. It hasn't failed to hold and burns without issue.
> It's also flavorless on the tongue and I could have sworn I was in the movie Fantasia for around 10 hours.
> 
> Mid smoke I reach for plain chapstick for any unraveling.


I think I'm going to start mixing up some 1/2 oz bottles of Bermocoll 320 glue for sale soon (15ml vs the little 5ml vials I have now). You can't get the stuff except in bulk, and it's very expensive that way. Few people are going to buy a multi-lifetime supply just mix up one little bottle like I did. So, hopefully nobody will think I'm ripping them off even if I make a dollar or two for my trouble (and I mean that quite literally - margins will be very slim).


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I think I'm going to start mixing up some 1/2 oz bottles of Bermocoll 320 glue for sale soon (15ml vs the little 5ml vials I have now). You can't get the stuff except in bulk, and it's very expensive that way. Few people are going to buy a multi-lifetime supply just mix up one little bottle like I did. So, hopefully nobody will think I'm ripping them off even if I make a dollar or two for my trouble (and I mean that quite literally - margins will be very slim).


I have the cigar glue that you sent me @curmudgeonista and between it and the Modus I and II Tools, just about any cigar that is remotely smokable can be smoked. These products have saved me quite a few cigars. On those rare occasions when a cigar has been in such rough shape that even this can't rescue them, I just smoke the remaining cigar leaf in a cob pipe.
I've been very careful with the cigar glue supply that you gifted me. So, I'm glad that you'll be offering it for sale; I'll be able to give it as gift to my relatives with some cigars.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> I have the cigar glue that you sent me @*curmudgeonista* and between it and the Modus I and II Tools, just about any cigar that is remotely smokable can be smoked. These products have saved me quite a few cigars. On those rare occasions when a cigar has been in such rough shape that even this can't rescue them, I just smoke the remaining cigar leaf in a cob pipe.
> I've been very careful with the cigar glue supply that you gifted me. So, I'm glad that you'll be offering it for sale; I'll be able to give it as gift to my relatives with some cigars.


It's a go! Half oz brush bottles are on order. Hope to have them filled and ready to ship in about a week.

I added it to my "Forum Specials" thread in the "Retailers" section at...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-forum/239081-modus-cigar-tool-specials.html

And for Puffers who haven't invested in a Modus Cigar Tool yet, I'm running an introductory special for a free bottle of glue with purchase of a new Modus or Modus II.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

I use this stuff. I've only used it 2-3 times but it's never let me down.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

*Ready! Modus Cigar Glue in 0.5 oz / 15ml bottles **$8.50 shipped.*
(that's 3x the size of Credo El Ligador / El Torcedor at 0.17 oz / 5ml)

See: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-forum/239081-modus-cigar-tool-specials.html
Also running a forum special for a free bottle of Cigar Glue with purchase of a new Modus or Modus II Cigar Tool.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

These glue bottles are legit and professionally put together. Something you'll never think you need until you need it. Jack has used the best materials, pre mixed it and put it in a package that will probably last for a lifetime. He did all the messy work for you. 

Ive tried the pectin route and made a little bowl of it and used my fingers to apply. A giant mess and then you end up throwing the rest cause it's not gonna keep. 

Just buy one and throw it in your humi, tupper, cooler, wineador, whatever...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Convinced, also need one then fancy tools as well. Will pull the trigger next week after travel money hits bank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

I just bought one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Convinced, also need one then fancy tools as well. Will pull the trigger next week after travel money hits bank.


I love my Modus cigar tool. Thankfully I have used the nubber a lot more than the de-plugger, but that did work splendidly when I needed it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I ordered in a "bottle" of the more commonly available commercial cigar glue for a comparo. Thought I'd show you the difference in size with mine. The El Ligador is very watery, and not very sticky either, compared to the gel consistency of the Modus Cigar Glue made with Bermocoll 320.

It's not my habit to run down the competition, but there is a glaring difference in quality, quantity, and value IMO.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Definitely great value! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Just another endorsement for @curmudgeonista

Shortly into a smoke yesterday and I heard a snap/crackle/pop during a draw and found that the wrapper had split and was starting to unravel a bit. I ran inside and grabbed the bermocoll out of my wineador and did a quick patch job. Kept smoking through it and it was as if the split never occurred. Great stuff here.


----------



## PhilB (Apr 29, 2017)

I will be PMing @curmudgeonista to see about his options for us Canucks. I'd always rather support a forum member given the choice, since this forum has helped me so much.

Out of curiosity, though, has anyone heard of/used this stuff:

PerfecRepair? - PerfecDraw

This company seems to be competing with both the glue and the Modus!

As far as glue goes, I bought something called ****** at the local B&M...it seems to work...somewhat. Definitely not great.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

PhilB said:


> I will be PMing @*curmudgeonista* to see about his options for us Canucks. I'd always rather support a forum member given the choice, since this forum has helped me so much.
> 
> Out of curiosity, though, has anyone heard of/used this stuff:
> 
> ...


I see zero competition...the same price for just a draw tool yet Modus has multiple applications, easy to see where the better value is there.

I will tell you that the glue is also beyond comparison, used it twice since I have received it and zero issues, not too mention it is more than double the amount than any other I have found anywhere.


----------



## PhilB (Apr 29, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I see zero competition...the same price for just a draw tool yet Modus has multiple applications, easy to see where the better value is there.
> 
> I will tell you that the glue is also beyond comparison, used it twice since I have received it and zero issues, not too mention it is more than double the amount than any other I have found anywhere.


Unfortunately, he won't ship to Canada :frown2:

Edit: I believe there is an alternate solution for that...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

As I told @*PhilB* in a PM, we do not ship directly to Canada. But, the cigar glue and other Modus products are on eBay where you can use their Global Shipping Program (GSP) to have items forwarded to Canada and other International locations from their processing center in the US. Costs a little more, but so far no complaints.

Cigar Glue - Bermocoll 320 - 1/2 oz bottle & brush

Edit: Oh, and the glue can be combined with Modus Cigar Tools in the same package, which may make the shipping add-on a little easier to swallow. Use "add to cart" instead of "buy it now" if you are trying to combine items from the same vendor (Modus, in this case).


----------



## PhilB (Apr 29, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Edit: Oh, and can be combined with Modus Cigar Tools in the same package, which may make the shipping add-on a little easier to swallow. Us "add to cart" instead of "buy it now" if you are trying to combine items from the same vendor (Modus, in this case).


Doh! I already bought the glue outright. Next time...


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

PhilB said:


> curmudgeonista said:
> 
> 
> > Doh! I already bought the glue outright. Next time...
> ...


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

The Modus glue works really well. I've used it already. I

It came with the Modus tool I got here on Puff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Yep . . . guys who have purchased the Modus Tools and cigar glue can see why those of us who've had them for awhile sing their praises. - - It's absolutely true. They quickly pay for themselves through the cigars you save.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PhilB (Apr 29, 2017)

Haven't gotten the tool yet, but the glue is fantastic.


----------



## PhilB (Apr 29, 2017)

PhilB said:


> Haven't gotten the tool yet, but the glue is fantastic.


And now that I'm almost out of the glue (well, not quite, but the brush can't get every nook and cranny in the bottle), time to try adding the tool and glue in the same cart and see if the shipping/customs pill is easier to swallow...

Yeah, still outrageous, but not quite as much!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

PhilB said:


> And now that I'm almost out of the glue (well, not quite, but the brush can't get every nook and cranny in the bottle), time to try adding the tool and glue in the same cart and see if the shipping/customs pill is easier to swallow...
> 
> Yeah, still outrageous, but not quite as much!


Try pming Jack. @curmudgeonista

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB (Apr 29, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Try pming Jack. @curmudgeonista
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


We chatted the first time I ordered. He doesn't deal worth the Canada side, it's handled by eBay, as far as I know.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

PhilB said:


> We chatted the first time I ordered. He doesn't deal worth the Canada side, it's handled by eBay, as far as I know.


Cool

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

